# Smoking Weed/ Marijuana-- What does the Bible Say?



## Amante (Mar 9, 2010)

I had an encounter with a friend that asked me what the Bible says about weed. He reasoned, "How can it be wrong if it is just a plant? It's not like it is an engineered drug made in a lab or anything." This argument at first made a lot of sense, but I knew it couldn't be as simple as that. erplexed

Aside from whether it is right or wrong according to the scriptures, I really  want to know what kind of *spiritual warfare* goes on when one engages in smoking weed. Is it as simple as burning & ingesting a plan or does ingesting that smoke open up the spirit realm? 

Moreover, if you are in the presence of folks smoking weed, does that have any effect on your spiritual well-being? Do you, then, become more accessible 
to demons?

Amante


----------



## Laela (Mar 9, 2010)

Weed is an 'herb', according to Genesis 1, and God made all vegetation... But the devil perverted it, much like with anything else God created. So anyone who would use this Scripture to justify smoking _weed _is deceived. 

The whole idea of smoking weed is to alter a person's state of mind, to put them under an 'influence', to put them at ease to forget pain, problems, etc. It's medicinal but not of God -- at all.


----------



## ladykaya (Mar 9, 2010)

I think what it has to do with is the law of where you live. Since we are to obey the lays that don't undermine God then we must not do any illegal act as well. http://www.gotquestions.org/sin-drugs.html I love this site. It answers a lot with just looking at the Bible.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Mar 9, 2010)

*Also, doesn't it also have to do with putting into body something foreign, which is not what God intends.. I am new to the scriptures, but I know there is something that talks about this... *


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Mar 9, 2010)

This is just my understanding/perception/interpretation... 

Before Adam and Eve sinned, they had dominion over the beasts or animals, (could probably walk right up to a tiger or bear) and they were allowed to eat of any tree in the garden except the tree of knowledge, which means there were probably no poisonous berries, or poison ivy. After they sinned, the land was cursed which changed all of that. So when people use the "It's a plant" argument, I think about that.

Also, people should really educate themselves about what Marijuana does to a persons brain and reproductive system. It separates the nerves in the brain creating spaces that make them harder to connect to each other, and this can up your probability for mental disorders. It lowers the testosterone levels in men, but raises them in women. And although people love to say otherwise, smoking blunts are 10x worse to your lungs than cigarettes.

All in all, I'd say because it's so bad for your health, it should be a no brainer for Christians that it isn't good. As far as what it does to alter your mind, your brain as a person who accepts Christ as your Lord and Savior is the enemy's #1 target. On marijuana your inner voice can leave, your inhibitions are lowered, and you may do things and find yourself in situations your sober brain and spirit wouldn't.


----------



## Hair2Here (Mar 9, 2010)

Laela said:


> Weed is an 'herb', according to Genesis 1, and God made all vegetation... But the devil perverted it, much like with anything else God created. So anyone who would use this Scripture to justify smoking _weed _is deceived.
> 
> The whole idea of smoking weed is to alter a person's state of mind, to put them under an 'influence', to put them at ease to forget pain, problems, etc. It's medicinal but not of God -- at all.


 
We may not know the real reason why God created this herb.  Anything that He created is not evil.  If our motives are to misuse or abuse it (as with any other herb) where it becomes harmful to our bodies, then it is not God's purpose.  I'm not sure if I agree with the fact that the whole idea of smoking this herb is to alter a person's state of ind.  Some people use this herb specifically for the reasons we are familiar with (and I disagree with this totally).  I believe all things created by God are good.  We just have to use our knowledge in determining how to properly use them.  It's probably difficult now since for years, some have used it for the wrong intentions.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, I learned something new today erplexed


----------



## Deluxe (Mar 9, 2010)

What do you all think about consuming alcohol? Would the same thing pretty much go for alcohol?


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 10, 2010)

Cannabis can be refined into very useful drugs, like other plants have, but recreational use is a unneeded distraction.


----------



## sidney (Mar 10, 2010)

Deluxe said:


> What do you all think about consuming alcohol? Would the same thing pretty much go for alcohol?


 
The bible says Be ye sober minded.  It also says in Ephesians 5:18 "Stop getting drunk with wine, which leads to wild living, but keep on being filled with the Spirit."  Not to be legalistic, but my general rule is, if I'm doing this behavior, will this hinder people from coming to Christ because of my behavior?  Remember, we are ambassadors for Christ.  How can we represent him when we are drunk or high?


----------



## ladykaya (Mar 10, 2010)

Deluxe said:


> What do you all think about consuming alcohol? Would the same thing pretty much go for alcohol?



Alcohol is acceptable but just in small doses. IE Don't be a glutton about it. For most people one 5% malt or wine should go great with a meal or special occasions, but it is not for a person to have an abundance of at one time. Even Jesus turned water into wine just to keep the party going...J/K. But like with all things do what you can to keep your conscious clear.


----------



## Laela (Mar 10, 2010)

OK I see my point was misunderstood.. I'm not saying the plant is not of God per se, because He did create it. I again will emphasize that Satan *perverts *what God *creates *and this plant is a good example.

I am specifically referring to the recreational use to get high not being of God. I seriously doubt God wants the plant used this way. Naturopathic use (medicinal), I am more inclined to believe. God does give us the choice to use all of his creation for evil or for good...





Hair2Here said:


> *We may not know the real reason why God created this herb.  Anything that He created is not evil.*  If our motives are to misuse or abuse it (as with any other herb) where it becomes harmful to our bodies, then it is not God's purpose.  I'm not sure if I agree with the fact that the whole idea of smoking this herb is to alter a person's state of ind.  Some people use this herb specifically for the reasons we are familiar with (and I disagree with this totally).  I believe all things created by God are good.  We just have to use our knowledge in determining how to properly use them.  It's probably difficult now since for years, some have used it for the wrong intentions.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 10, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> We may not know the real reason why God created this herb. Anything that He created is not evil. If our motives are to misuse or abuse it (as with any other herb) where it becomes harmful to our bodies, then it is not God's purpose. I'm not sure if I agree with the fact that the whole idea of smoking this herb is to alter a person's state of ind. Some people use this herb specifically for the reasons we are familiar with (and I disagree with this totally). *I believe all things created by God are good.* We just have to use our knowledge in determining how to properly use them. It's probably difficult now since for years, some have used it for the wrong intentions.


 

I agree. Don't forget - God created Lucifer and his angels. There are many things ceated for good that are used for evil.


----------



## Laela (Mar 10, 2010)

I had revisit this, primarily in re to the bolded, because God purposed in His heart not to curse the ground again after the Flood.


*Gen 8* (KJV)

_20And Noah builded an  altar unto the LORD; and took of every clean beast, and of every clean  fowl, and offered burnt offerings on the altar. __ 21And the LORD smelled a sweet  savour; and the LORD said in his heart, I will not again curse the  ground any more for man's sake; for the imagination of man's heart is  evil from his youth; neither will I again smite any more every thing  living, as I have done. _
_ 22While  the earth remaineth, seedtime and harvest, and cold and heat, and  summer and winter, and day and night shall not cease._





SvelteVelvet said:


> This is just my understanding/perception/interpretation...
> 
> Before Adam and Eve sinned, they had dominion over the beasts or animals, (could probably walk right up to a tiger or bear) and they were allowed to eat of any tree in the garden except the tree of knowledge, which means there were probably no poisonous berries, or poison ivy.* After they sinned, the land was cursed* which changed all of that. So when people use the "It's a plant" argument, I think about that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 11, 2010)

The Bible also says, "Abstain from all appearance of evil." 1 Thessalonians 5:22

If you feel like smoking weed is evil or affects your spiritual well-being in a negative way, abstain from it.


----------



## ToyToy (Mar 11, 2010)

I totally disagree with smoking weed. When I worked at the adolescent unit of a mental hospital, there were a few young people who had been admitted because they suffered a psychotic episode after smoking weed. Anything that alters or influences your mental state of mind is not of God, I believe. I hear people talk about seeing things/objects differently when/after smoking weed. I believe you open yourself up to unknown things when you do that. And that is very risky, as you are not really in control of yourself anymore. And I know you can argue all sorts of things, from the Rastafarian who thinks that smoking weed makes him in tune with God (fact, because I know one), to the recreational user who thinks it's a cool drug to "zone out", to the artist who believes that the drug will help his/her creativity. I desire to be influenced by the Holy Spirit only, and I don't need to smoke (and blacken out my lungs) to experience that. 
All things are created by God (including horrible spiders oh, and sex), but satan has perverted a lot of these things.

Regarding alcohol, the Bible does not say that we must not *drink* alcohol, it states that we must not get *drunk* in such a way that we lose control over our senses. And when I observed some of my work colleagues at my former job and how they behaved when drunk at functions (and then forgot some of the truly nasty things they did or said), I can see why God would not want us to get drunk.


----------



## JinaRicci (Mar 12, 2010)

Amante said:


> I had an encounter with a friend that asked me what the Bible says about weed. *He reasoned, "How can it be wrong if it is just a plant? It's not like it is an engineered drug made in a lab or anything."* This argument at first made a lot of sense, but I knew it couldn't be as simple as that. erplexed
> 
> Aside from whether it is right or wrong according to the scriptures, I really want to know what kind of *spiritual warfare* goes on when one engages in smoking weed. Is it as simple as burning & ingesting a plan or does ingesting that smoke open up the spirit realm?
> 
> ...


 

Amante- you're right. It's not as simple as that! Please remind your friend that some of the most powerful and addictive drugs come from plants e.g. opium, morphine and cocaine.

People have even tried to argue that smoking plants like banana leaves is harmless but if there were no 'high' to be had then there would be no desire to do it... The idea that plants don't have harmful drugs is misleading & very dangerous. 

If you are around people while they're smoking weed AND breathing, then you're taking in some of the same stuff that they are. As far as I understand, you can even get high from second-hand weed. As the ladies here said YOUR body is the temple of God. 

You also asked about spiritual warfare. The Bible says that we are to guard our hearts (our minds). 

*Proverbs 4:23 NKJV: *

*Keep your heart with all diligence, For out of it spring the issues of life.*

To be able to fight and stand guard you have to be in control. If your defenses are lowered, then your ability to resist temptation and call upon God to strengthen and deliver you is also lowered.

I hope & pray this also helps.


----------



## pretty_nappy_hair (Apr 1, 2010)

I know this is kinda old but...I personally don't agree with smoking weed but I don't understand the difference between that and drinking wine. People have a glass to unwind and relax and the same can be said with weed smokers. I'm not trying to play "devil's advocate."  I just don't understand why there is a difference. I understand that over indulgence in anything is bad. IDK just curious


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.bible-truth.org/Smoking.html


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 5, 2010)

Amante said:


> I had an encounter with a friend that asked me what the Bible says about weed. He reasoned, "How can it be wrong if it is just a plant? It's not like it is an engineered drug made in a lab or anything." This argument at first made a lot of sense, but I knew it couldn't be as simple as that. erplexed
> 
> Aside from whether it is right or wrong according to the scriptures, I really  want to know what kind of *spiritual warfare* goes on when one engages in smoking weed. Is it as simple as burning & ingesting a plan or does ingesting that smoke open up the spirit realm?
> 
> ...



LOLOL.  Good question that I also wonder about.   I think we're not supposed to alter our conscience through chemical means whether it be through alcohol, hard drugs, or anything else because to do so would be defiling the body.  It's also disobedience to civil law.  Liquor and tobacco?  I don't know.  They are legal but in abuse, maybe it's sin?  In moderation?  Drunkenness is definitely sin.  

Some will say it's sinful, others will will not.  Any kind of hard drug that is not in therapeutic use is illegal, so sinful to use for recreational use because we are held to law?     This is the age-old question


----------

